# 1 TB/sec... nice



## tanked (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/04/fujitsu_fefs/


----------



## phoenix (Nov 4, 2011)

It's too bad they need X thousands of computers linked together to reach that 1 TB/sec throughput.


----------

